
Show HN: Interactive Conway's Game of Life with good graphics (MIT License) - westoncb
http://symbolflux.com/conwayz/
======
westoncb
There's also a write up of the project if you scroll down. It was written with
three.js and uses raymarching to create the visuals.

If you hold shift it pauses the simulation and allows you to toggle cells
on/off for live experimentation—just let go of shift to resume.

